# Best horse halter picture



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

Post your best picture of a horse in a halter class there will be two categories
1:Schooling Halter
2:actual class
please only 1 per category and please say which category you are entering


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

the contest will end december 30th


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

In Australia we have led instead of halter classes. Or at least I'm pretty sure. :lol:


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

actual class


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's one of Bud and me in an actual class at fair, I showed him for his owner/my BO.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

1st-Iseul
2nd-stingerscricket
3rd-Ellieandrose


----------

